# Goodnight Edgar and Duke



## LavenderRats (Jun 11, 2017)

It was hard seeing Duke in pain when he was diagnosed with cancer when he was almost 4 years old. He was my heart rat and had been with me since the start of my journey of rat owning. He loved to cuddle and be massaged on the ears, he was such a little lover. He was always had a grumpy old man type of personality but it was adorable. He would just hobble around and give Edgar an attitude haha. I couldn't see him in the condition he was in and decided to put him down, even though it was really hard.Just a couple months later, Edgar Allen Poe passed. He was about 3 years old. He loved curling up on my neck and sleeping there even though he was too big. I brought him everywhere with me. He loved going on little journeys in my hood every once in awhile to starbucks and getting lots of pets and attention. He was a complete spaz and was afraid of everything and he was a complete mommas boy haha. One night he just passed away peacefully in his sleep in his cage next to my bed so he wasn't alone when he went and wasn't in any pain.


----------



## Rusty7 (May 25, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your rats have lived a long time and I'm sure they had a lot of fun with you.


----------

